
Shatter Secrets: Using Secret Sharing to Cross Borders with Encrypted Devices - leef
https://uwaterloo.ca/news/news/app-will-protect-confidential-data-when-crossing-borders-0
======
leef
The original pdf - [http://www.cypherpunks.ca/%7Eiang/pubs/shattersecrets-
spw18....](http://www.cypherpunks.ca/%7Eiang/pubs/shattersecrets-spw18.pdf)

------
nanomonkey
Dark Crystal [[https://darkcrystal.pw](https://darkcrystal.pw)] is a great
tool for doing this.

